# What should I do?



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

We have been feeding a black male cat for 2 days and are wondering if he is a stray or if he is lost. I'm not great at guessing age but he is atleast a year old and not fixed. He is beautiful pure black with green eyes and affectionate (which is why i think he is lost). Plus he does not look like he is starving and wants attention more than he wants the food. I live in an apartment complex and they do not like animals hanging around so I am worried they may call the pound. 

What should I do?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, my! That's a predicament. I would check the lost and found ads, call the shelters to see if a cat fitting that description has been lost, also the police and animal control, and perhaps the best source of information, the children who live nearby. They are outside more, and might know the owners. If that doesn't work, I would feed him, trap him, contact the Humane Society for a low cost neuter, and see if they are a no-kill shelter which will find him a home. Does your landlord allow cats for an extra fee? 

I love black cats.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm going to wait and see if he comes back again. There are a few neighborhoods through the woods behind our complex so I dont want to be the reason someone loses their outside cat. He doesnt stay in the complex constantly. I dont know where he goes. But he was here yesterday and today at about the same time in the afternoon.
I already have 3 cats, and i really am only allowed to have 2 so keeping him is not an option. I will wait it out. He appears to be well fed. I posted a FOUND ad on Craigslist.com

I'll keep you updated but in the mean time here is a pic of him. He followed me up to my door (on the 3rd floor) and hung out on my porch looking in at my kitties for a little while.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I so hope he has an owner!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Aww...the photos make him look like he's in jail!  I hope you can find his owner, or a new home. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I know it is so sad, like he is an outcast. I feel bad. I have posted a million things on websites and some flyers at the mail area. If no one does anything in a few days I'm going to take him to the Lots of Love at Petsmart.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

So it's been a long time and I finally got something figured out for this kitty. Sunday is the earliest I can do anything. I finally found a Rescue group that is willing to take him. They are all full but I sent this particular group a picture of him with me to show how loving he is and it must have got to her!

I just have to get him tested before he can be placed with the other cats and then run him across the street to PetCo where they will be. I am so happy. I have been worrying for 2 weeks it seems and refused to give up til I found a place that would take him that is NOT a shelter. (I also just found out there are no No kill shelters near me). How odd. They are all atleast 45 minutes away. Anyways I just wanted to update. Also since then I have put out a carrier with a blanket and food and water and he sleeps there every night. I have become attached so it will be hard but I cant keep him and he deserves a good home. I reorganized my PhotoBucket pics so I realize the other pics are gone so i am going to add a few more!!

I am sooooo happy! :yellbounce


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Also I would like to poll:

How old does Sparta (that's what I call him) look to you?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He looks like a LOVE! He also looks full grown but he doesn't have the big jowls of a tomcat who has been competing for females, I'd say under 2yrs?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is fabulous news! He looks under 2 to me also. He looks in good shape which is a plus. Now well all light candles for him to get a great forever home!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am taking Sparta to the Rescue Group tomorrow and I am kinda sad. I hope I am doing the right thing. I wonder if he is being fed by other people now and if he has it ok now, why take him away from it? But I still feel like he needs a real home. Not to mention he is not fixed and I think it's dangerous for a stray cat in Orlando. I guess I am just worried about how he has been free to roam for however long - I dont know - and now he will probably be caged until he finds a home  I hope the Rescue Group is good for him. I have become attached and wish I could keep him but know that I cant and it's hard.

I guess I just need some reassurance I am doing whats best........


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Have you checked all of the shelters, animal control, and police in the neighboring areas, checked lost and found, put up posters, and put an ad in the paper? To find an owner, you have to do the same things you would do to find your own animal, only in reverse. I know how you feel, because I had a regular "visitor," and didn't take him in because I thought he had a home. 

I know you want to do the right thing, and this advice would cause you quite a bit of time and the cost of the ad. I don't want you to have to worry about it. He should be neutered, of course. If he has owners, they should be advised that he will continue leaving home until he's neutered, and is in danger of getting in fights and getting hit by cars, etc., all of the dangers a cat faces when he wanders away from home. Good luck to you and Sparta. He's so very beautiful! Thank you for helping him.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, I put up flyers and posted FOUND ads on many Lost pets websites and even on Craigslist (which is pretty much an online newspaper). I have called several pet stores and rescues. People are rude in Orlando (suprise) and say there are so many missing cats etc and are not really a help at all. I thought he had owners at first since I didnt see him constantly but my porch is what he considers home now. He does his thing during the day, even though it is pretty much right outside. He comes immediately when I call him or he is within atleast meowing distance. I have only ever called for him twice in two weeks where he didnt come right away. But anyways, I know he considers this home because he sleeps on my porch every night and for his naps during the day. I dont even call him to my porch every night and dont know if he is there or not and wake up in the morning and sure enough he is curled up in the chair.

I just want him to have a good home because he is such a sweetheart. I know it's good because they said they will get him all his shots, get him neutered, spayed, dewormed, the whole works and they pay for all that and then adopt him out. She told me I can send her pics of him and an "about me" for Sparta so people looking to adopt will know his personality. It all sounds good I just hope its not months before someone adopts him. 

The way the rescue groups work is they have foster homes during the week and then are at the Pet store to be shown on the weekend. There are MANY rescue groups like that here. But even in a foster home, bc of the amount of cats I think they might be caged for seperation purposes. (Which is good since they are not all at the same stage in having their shots etc). I think it's the best thing to do, I just hope he doesnt feel abandoned by me


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

haha I just realized I wrote neutered and spayed, I have no idea what I was thinking.... I guess typing too fast


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you've done all you could. I know you're fond of Sparta. I'm sorry you can't keep him. He's so very beautiful, and I'm sure he's sweet. I am familiar with the foster program. It's much better than being in a shelter full time, I'm sure. My Nina came from a foster home.  

I know that many people don't want black cats, but I have had them all of my life, and if one doesn't show up at my door, I will probably get one from a nearby shelter. I don't understand why people can't see how lovely they are.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree, I think he is a sweetie and gorgeous!

Thank you, I really do feel better about it. I am going to see if they can keep in touch with me and let me know how things go with him. I'd like to know when he is adopted. 

If I find anything out, I will let you know as well...


----------

